
Aldous Huxley: The Ultimate Revolution (1962) - hownottowrite
http://pulsemedia.org/2009/02/02/aldous-huxley-the-ultimate-revolution/
======
Ar-Curunir
Here's a link to the actual interview itself. It's one and a half hours long,
so pretty long.

[http://youtu.be/RpwOmwysqJ8](http://youtu.be/RpwOmwysqJ8)

------
dominotw
I love Huxley's forward to Jiddu Kirshnamurthi's (who was major influence on
Huxley) book. [http://www.jkrishnamurti.org/krishnamurti-teachings/view-
tex...](http://www.jkrishnamurti.org/krishnamurti-teachings/view-
text.php?tid=30&chid=385)

------
marmaduke
Perhaps nowadays it is the iphone or android we use to self administer, no
expensive drugs required.

~~~
readerrrr
Interesting idea. Perhaps we are already living in a version of BNW, with
media and constant advertisements serving the role of sleep-learning.

~~~
Ar-Curunir
Yes, that is one premise of BNW, constant engagement and thus constant and
immediate satisfaction is one purpose of the media, but media as a form of
propaganda is an age-old tactic.

The widespread reach of modern media just makes it easier to spread any given
point of view, with the chance going to the highest/most powerful bidder.

------
WiggleYourIndex
Taking apart this programming:

[http://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message2318856/pg1](http://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message2318856/pg1)

------
blumkvist
>And the same way with various technological advances now, I mean we need to
think about the problems with automation and more profoundly the problems,
which may arise with these new techniques, which may contribute to this
ultimate revolution. Our business is to be aware of what is happening, and
then to use our imagination to see what might happen, how this might be
abused, and then if possible to see that the enormous powers which we now
possess thanks to these scientific and technological advances to be used for
the benefit of human beings and not for their degradation.

Thank You

NO! Thank YOU, mr. Huxley.

